# Graphtec CE-5000-60 on sale - Jan 2010. ~Sale over now (2/2010)~



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Just got an e-mail this morning from Beacon Graphics.
The Graphtec CE 5000-60 cutter with stand is on sale for $1270. with free shipping and handling.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

The sale is over now, Can't find a new one for less then $1500. Someone should buy yours pretty quick


----------



## davebert (Jan 8, 2010)

Nvr2Old said:


> Just got an e-mail this morning from Beacon Graphics.
> The Graphtec CE 5000-60 cutter with stand is on sale for $1270. with free shipping and handling.


Hey Nvr2Old,
Just wanted to say thanks as this post by you helped make my decision easier and I bought one before the sale ended. I am just getting around to opening the boxes today (actually just received it as I did the 30 day billing thing) and just assembled the stand. I am already happy as the stand is of excellent quality and assembled easy and I am not bleeding.  I will set up the cutter later as the neighbor is bugging me to help him with other things...db


----------



## stinky12 (Jul 12, 2008)

Nvr2Old said:


> Just got an e-mail this morning from Beacon Graphics.
> The Graphtec CE 5000-60 cutter with stand is on sale for $1270. with free shipping and handling.



Ditto that,
Nvr2Old, appreciate the heads up. Got the CE5000-60 just after the sale was over but they honored the price if purchasing on that same day. Not sure if you can still do this as I got mine about a week after the sale date. At any rate thank you for posting the original sale, it saved me a bunch.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

That's very nice of both of you to come back and offer JV that feedback and thanks. 

Sometimes when we post stuff, we're never sure if it'll end up helping anyone, so that's really nice to let someone know when it was helpful! 

This is a great forum. You guys show me that over and over again. Nice people here.  

Have a great day, all.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Glad you guys saw my post. Too bad I wasn't ready to replace my laserpoint at that time, so I will just have to wait until next time. Thanks for the shout back


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

If you ever need any Graphtec help, hit me up. I have an FC8000.


----------



## davebert (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Jamey, I will remember that if I need some help. Getting off to a slow start until tax time is over and I pay whats due...
db


----------

